# Filetrip server update



## Costello (Oct 1, 2010)

hi everyone,

I just performed a massive upgrade of FileTrip:
- upgraded to PHP 5.3.3
- switched to full Nginx (instead of Nginx+apache)
- fixed some bugs

it should be faster now, however there might still be bugs on a few pages.
if you find any bug, please report here!
thanks


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Had a look around; haven't found any problems yet, though.
Although, there is an advert banner at the bottom of the main page; is there a reason either for why it's there or for why it doesn't become an advert for ShopTemp?


----------



## pocchama1996 (Oct 3, 2010)

Now when i downlaod files bigger than about 500 kb theyll freeze sometimes in the middle of the download and i have to cancel and start again over and over.
Im using google chrome by the way


----------



## Costello (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for the report, i'll try downloading some big files. 
though i doubt that this is a server related problem because I didn't change the part that lets you download files. 
should be the same as before...


edit: didn't notice any problems with big files, tried with FF and Chrome.
Might be a connection issue, try using a downloader like Flashget or something


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 9, 2010)

There is definitely something wrong with the latest version link, whenever I try to click on a latest version link it doesn't load, and I can't access filetrip for a while... really annoying
using chrome 6.0 latest stable release

example, most any of these links, I used the link to the latest version, and none of them load for me (except for the non-filetrip links)

Edit: i think i might have used latest direct download links... i'm testing something out

Ok, so now the links work fine, but i guess the links I got before were incorrect, because when I try to get them now they look different from what the old ones are...

disreguard this I guess, must sound really confusing lol


----------

